# super vivid gum print, Orchids.



## windrivermaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been working on this one for a while. It is on 300 lb paper so it takes a beating. I've printed heavy and dark, 4 color process, mostly yellow and black with just a hint of cyan and magenta.

The patron saint of alternative photo must be smiling on me, We've gone to 4 day work weeks, which gives me friday to print! Yay! :hail:


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2008)

This is _gorgeous_, and I just love the texture of this paper, too. It seems to add another dimension to this print. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.

A four day work week....? Good for you, girly, and I'm green with envy.  Glad to see you're putting the time to such good use here!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 9, 2008)

The paper is #300 Blockingford from England, If I could afford to I'd print everything I do on it, I would. 

I did some work for an older watercolor artist a few years back, digitized his collection for a life's retrospective. And when I admired his stash of full packets of the paper, he offered some as partial payment. Wow! I hoard it but use it too. He has since passed on, I am grateful to have had such a neat experience and to have some one know that there is sometimes a currency more important than money. The only regret I have is that I didn't split between the hot press and the rough press (which is what this is). I felt honored to even be getting any so I didn't get choosey.

It is a very thristy paper and takes 4 heavy coats of gelatin size to make it work. And it takes forever to wash. bit wow. it looks good.


----------



## Steph (Sep 26, 2008)

I missed this thread earlier. I don't know exactly what is involved with gum printing but the results are stunning. I guess it is even better to see it for real as the structure of the paper must add to the print. Brilliant!!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2008)

This is fabulous. 

And yes, great papers are seriously expensive.


----------



## compur (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a beautiful print!  

I have dabbled enough in gum printing to know how much work and artistry is
involved.  One of these days I will try it again.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, they gotta make that paper aviailable.


----------

